# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Health & Well-Being >  Cured Cancer Patient Gets 20 years for selling Apricot Seeds - Vitamin B17 Cure

## Magicman

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-06wR3kPNE0

----------


## EndDaFed

It's not a cancer cure. It's simple fraud. 

"Since the early 1950s, a modified form of amygdalin has been promoted under the names laetrile and "Vitamin B17" as a cancer cure, but studies have found it to be ineffective and potentially toxic.[3][4][5] It is also not a vitamin, and can cause cyanide poisoning.[6] "

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amygdalin

----------


## sevin

Yup. They know damn well that if they let him continue selling the seeds and it works for people, word could spread fast and people might stop spending their life savings on chemo and other BS treatments.




> It's not a cancer cure. It's simple fraud. 
> 
> "Since the early 1950s, a modified form of amygdalin has been promoted under the names laetrile and "Vitamin B17" as a cancer cure, but studies have found it to be ineffective and potentially toxic.[3][4][5] It is also not a vitamin, and can cause cyanide poisoning.[6] "
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amygdalin


Then why are there thousands of testimonials from people who went into remission after taking it? If it's all made up, then where did the idea come from in the first place? 

It can only poison you if you take HUGE amounts. I will say this: Please don't try B17 until you've done your research.

----------


## dannno

> It's not a cancer cure. It's simple fraud. 
> 
> "Since the early 1950s, a modified form of amygdalin has been promoted under the names laetrile and "Vitamin B17" as a cancer cure, but studies have found it to be ineffective and potentially toxic.[3][4][5] It is also not a vitamin, and can cause cyanide poisoning.[6] "
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amygdalin


No, you're a fraud for promoting science that you haven't looked into yourself.

----------


## EndDaFed

> No, you're a fraud for promoting science that you haven't looked into yourself.


I'll put my chips on medical science. You can stick with the uneducated scam artists if you so choose.

----------


## dannno

> I'll put my chips on medical science. You can stick with the uneducated scam artists if you so choose.


I am putting my chips on medical science, just not from the establishment. There is too much profit to be made from these ridiculous cures that are highly toxic. You clearly didn't watch the video I posted.

Did you know vitamin B-12 has cyanide in it as well? Just not in the form that poisons us, similar to B-17.

----------


## dannno

And why on earth didn't your first comment also mention that the CURED CANCER PATIENT who CURED THEMSELVES with apricot seeds should be able to sell apricot seeds to others legally, and instead merely attack them?

----------


## EndDaFed

> I am putting my chips on medical science, just not from the establishment. There is too much profit to be made from these ridiculous cures that are highly toxic. You clearly didn't watch the video I posted.
> 
> Did you know vitamin B-12 has cyanide in it as well? Just not in the form that poisons us, similar to B-17.


Funny you mention profit. Given that Amygdalin was patented in the U.S with the brand name of Laetrile in the 1960's. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User:Paul61485/Laetrile

Turns out it does not work. 

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17106659

----------


## muzzled dogg

these things taste like burning

----------


## Dr.3D

> Funny you mention profit. Given that Amygdalin was patented in the U.S with the brand name of Laetrile in the 1960's. 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User:Paul61485/Laetrile
> 
> Turns out it does not work. 
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17106659


And you believe everything the government tells you?   

Figures.

----------


## EndDaFed

> And you believe everything the government tells you?   
> 
> Figures.


Are you suggesting that Milazzo, Lejeune, and Ernst are in on some government conspiracy? What is your evidence?

Are these guys also in on it? 

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/448892

----------


## dannno

> Are you suggesting that Milazzo, Lejeune, and Ernst are in on some government conspiracy? What is your evidence?


Are you saying Ben Bernanke, Alan Greenspan and Timothy Geitner are in on some government conspiracy to convince us that the Federal Reserve is good for the economy? Where is your evidence?

----------


## dannno

For someone who claims they want to End the Fed, you sure do have a lot of trust in government... hmmmmmm....

----------


## dannno

> Funny you mention profit. Given that Amygdalin was patented in the U.S with the brand name of Laetrile in the 1960's. 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User:Paul61485/Laetrile


They patented it so they could test it scientifically, because they wanted to cure cancer, at lest that was the plan.  G. Edward Griffin wrote an ENTIRE book called "A World Without Cancer" debunking the study you posted.  G. Edward Griffin is also the author of "The Creature From Jeckyll Island" about the formation of the Federal Reserve that you are supposedly so against..

The banking establishment and the medical establishment are incestuous. They are both driven by corruption and propped up with government coercion.

----------


## youngbuck

EndDaFed attacks every alternative, holistic, and nutritional treatment to disease he comes across.  And I'm not saying that B17 is an effective cancer treatment - just that this Fed enjoys attacking alternative medicine every chance he gets.

----------


## sevin

> And why on earth didn't your first comment also mention that the CURED CANCER PATIENT who CURED THEMSELVES with apricot seeds should be able to sell apricot seeds to others legally, and instead merely attack them?


True. Regardless of whether B17 works or not, I don't see why he shouldn't be allowed to sell it as a cure. Lots of people sell bull$#@! products in this country that don't do what they claim to do. Caveat emptor.

----------


## NiceGoing

> And why on earth didn't your first comment also mention that the CURED CANCER PATIENT who CURED THEMSELVES with apricot seeds should be able to sell apricot seeds to others legally, and instead merely attack them?


And how ridiculous is it to inflict a _twenty-year penalty_??  This is shock- and-awe, or in other words trauma, inflicted on us by a terribly unjust application of "justice".

IF any punishment IS warranted, a debatable proposition,  a more reasonable response would be a slap on the wrist, at the most--IMO.

----------


## CaliforniaMom

Strange how you can buy an apricot with a seed in it, but can't buy the seed alone. What if I wanted to buy apricot seeds to plant trees in my backyard? Is that illegal too?

----------


## FrankRep

> It's not a cancer cure. It's simple fraud. 
> 
> "Since the early 1950s, a modified form of amygdalin has been promoted under the names laetrile and "Vitamin B17" as a cancer cure, but studies have found it to be ineffective and potentially toxic.[3][4][5] It is also not a vitamin, and can cause cyanide poisoning.[6] "
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amygdalin




*World Without Cancer: The Story of Vitamin B17*
- G. Edward Griffin

In this provocative book, author G. Edward Griffin compiles the evidence that cancer is the result of a dietary deficiency in a substance known as vitamin B-17. Purified for cancer treatment, this substance is also known as Laetrile. Could this substance be one of the keys to unlocking a cure for cancer?

----------


## speciallyblend

> I'll put my chips on medical science. You can stick with the uneducated scam artists if you so choose.


yeah medical science pushes every pharm drug on my wife but god forbid she uses medical marijuana! Which actually works!!

I eat 1-2 apricot seeds a day. I have never heard anyone say it is a cure!!

----------


## DamianTV

> And how ridiculous is it to inflict a _twenty-year penalty_??  This is shock- and-awe, or in other words trauma, inflicted on us by a terribly unjust application of "justice".
> 
> IF any punishment IS warranted, a debatable proposition,  a more reasonable response would be a slap on the wrist, at the most--IMO.


The prohibitively long sentence (that we end up paying for) is designed to say to anyone else that smells bull$#@! in their stories of only surgery and toxic poisons as viable treatments to cancer, dont $#@! with the status quo.

----------


## dannno

> Strange how you can buy an apricot with a seed in it, but can't buy the seed alone. What if I wanted to buy apricot seeds to plant trees in my backyard? Is that illegal too?


Buying raw apricot seeds for preventing and treating cancer is legal, as long as the seeds are not sold for that purpose.

Being that this person actually cured themselves of cancer using apricot seeds, they probably did something that was at least interpreted that way by the FDA, that they were being sold as a cancer treatment.

----------


## NiceGoing

> The prohibitively long sentence (that we end up paying for) is designed to say to anyone else that smells bull$#@! in their stories of only surgery and toxic poisons as viable treatments to cancer, dont $#@! with the status quo.


Yes, you're undoubtedly right, and that being the case- I wonder how this travesty of justice was able to reach the newspapers at all.  To intimidate others, I see that, but it also threw a spotlight on the curative powers of the seeds and a highly  damaging spotlight on the falsity/worthlessness of their "cures".

Hmm. NOT rational at all -but then, neither are they, the drug pushers...right?

----------


## AFPVet

The only cancer cure I will back is high doses of vitamin c.

----------


## sevin

> The only cancer cure I will back is high doses of vitamin c.


FDA seeking to ban intravenous vitamin C.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Vitamin C was also supposed to be a cure for the common cold.  Linus Pauling received a Nobel Prize for his work on Vitamin C. But controlled studies have not shown significant benefit- to either cancer or colds. But anybody willing to literally bet their life on that is free to try. 
http://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056...97909273011303



> *Failure of High-Dose Vitamin C (Ascorbic Acid) Therapy to Benefit Patients with Advanced Cancer — A Controlled Trial*
> 
> Edward T. Creagan, M.D., Charles G. Moertel, M.D., Judith R. O'Fallon, Ph.D., Allan J. Schutt, M.D., Michael J. O'Connell, M.D., Joseph Rubin, M.D., and Stephen Frytak, M.D.
> 
> N Engl J Med 1979; 301:687-690September 27, 1979
> 
> Abstract 
> One hundred and fifty patients with advanced cancer participated in a controlled double-blind study to evaluate the effects of high-dose vitamin C on symptoms and survival. Patients were divided randomly into a group that received vitamin C (10 g per day) and one that received a comparably flavored lactose placebo. Sixty evaluable patients received vitamin C and 63 received a placebo. Both groups were similar in age, sex, site of primary tumor, performance score, tumor grade and previous chemotherapy. The two groups showed no appreciable difference in changes in symptoms, performance status, appetite or weight. The median survival for all patients was about seven weeks, and the survival curves essentially overlapped. In this selected group of patients, we were unable to show a therapeutic benefit of high-dose vitamin C treatment. (N Engl J Med 301:687–690, 1979)


http://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056...98501173120301



> *High-Dose Vitamin C versus Placebo in the Treatment of Patients with Advanced Cancer Who Have Had No Prior Chemotherapy — A Randomized Double-Blind Comparison*
> 
> Charles G. Moertel, M.D., Thomas R. Fleming, Ph.D., Edward T. Creagan, M.D., Joseph Rubin, M.D., Michael J. O'Connell, M.D., and Matthew M. Ames, Ph.D.
> 
> N Engl J Med 1985; 312:137-141January 17, 1985
> 
> Abstract 
> It has been claimed that high-dose vitamin C is beneficial in the treatment of patients with advanced cancer, especially patients who have had no prior chemotherapy. In a double-blind study 100 patients with advanced colorectal cancer were randomly assigned to treatment with either high-dose vitamin C (10 g daily) or placebo. Overall, these patients were in very good general condition, with minimal symptoms. None had received any previous treatment with cytotoxic drugs. Vitamin C therapy showed no advantage over placebo therapy with regard to either the interval between the beginning of treatment and disease progression or patient survival. Among patients with measurable disease, none had objective improvement. On the basis of this and our previous randomized study, it can be concluded that high-dose vitamin C therapy is not effective against advanced malignant disease regardless of whether the patient has had any prior chemotherapy. (N Engl J Med 1985; 312:137–41.)


And it may be in fact be counter-productive in treating cancer:
http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/1...cer-treatment/



> *Vitamin C May Interfere With Cancer Treatment*
> 
> By TARA PARKER-POPE
> Many people gobble big doses of vitamin C in hopes of boosting their immune system and warding off illness. But new research shows that in people with cancer, the vitamin may do more harm than good.
> 
> Researchers at Memorial Sloan-Kettering Cancer Center in New York studied the effects of vitamin C on cancer cells. As it turns out, the vitamin seems to protect not just healthy cells, but cancer cells, too. The findings were published today in the journal Cancer Research.
> 
> “The use of vitamin C supplements could have the potential to reduce the ability of patients to respond to therapy,” said Dr. Mark Heaney, an associate attending physician at the cancer center, in a press release.
> Dr. Heaney and his colleagues tested five different chemotherapy drugs on cancer cells in the laboratory. Some of the cells were first treated with vitamin C. In every case, including a test of the powerful new cancer drug Gleevec, chemotherapy did not work as well if cells had been exposed to vitamin C. The chemotherapy agents killed 30 to 70 percent fewer cancer cells when the cells were treated with the vitamin.
> ...

----------


## dannno

> Vitamin C was also supposed to be a cure for the common cold.  Linus Pauling received a Nobel Prize for his work on Vitamin C. But controlled studies have not shown significant benefit- to either cancer or colds. But anybody willing to literally bet their life on that is free to try. 
> http://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056...97909273011303
> 
> 
> http://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056...98501173120301
> 
> 
> And it may be in fact be counter-productive in treating cancer:
> http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/1...cer-treatment/


LOL, come on zippy, I know it's been explained to you before that chemotherapy is such a toxic treatment that it negates the effects of a lot of natural treatments because it destroys the mechanisms whereby they work to begin with...

You should really watch this series:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJ_4Y...x=0&playnext=1

----------


## NiceGoing

@zippyjuan.

Apples and oranges - 

The apricot treatment provably works, as we have seen with this cancer victim. Thus is not just theory - (as is the case with the Vitamin C treatment.)

Thus  Vit. C treatment (apples=unproven)
*should not Be Compared to*
Apricot seeds treatment (oranges=Proven)

See? 
:collinsEven he <-- thinks so

----------


## DamianTV

Has anyone tried, or let alone even heard of Rife Cancer Therapy?  Hmm, no drugs, so it must be a scam!  (/sarcasm)

----------


## AFPVet

Interesting... I have heard of other studies which showed success with some cancers and Vitamin Cas well as other natural therapies. Chemotherapy is toxicfact! Chemo and radiation merely kill cancer cells faster than normal cells. Alternative therapies must be funded.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> LOL, come on zippy, I know it's been explained to you before that chemotherapy is such a toxic treatment that it negates the effects of a lot of natural treatments because it destroys the mechanisms whereby they work to begin with...
> 
> You should really watch this series:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJ_4Y...x=0&playnext=1


I don't claim that it isn't, but thank you.

----------


## ihsv

> I'll put my chips on medical science. You can stick with the uneducated scam artists if you so choose.


Cancer "care" is a multi-billion-dollar-a-year industry.  The AMA is nothing more than a corporate monopoly.  Anyone who thinks the AMA and their associates have a vested interest in curing cancer and essentially ending a very cushy flow of cash (grants, private and corporate donations, fees from patients, government and corporate insurance programs, etc.,) is naive in the extreme.  And as a government-sanctioned monopoly, any competition is crushed, poo-pooed, and treated as the product of uneducated (i.e., indoctrinated tools of the monopoly) scam artists.

To say that the AMA's conclusions are not influenced by politics, power, money and the other usual suspects is like saying "government cares about us"

----------


## EndDaFed

> Are you saying Ben Bernanke, Alan Greenspan and Timothy Geitner are in on some government conspiracy to convince us that the Federal Reserve is good for the economy? Where is your evidence?


No, I don't claim nothing of the sort. My gripe is with the ethics surrounding an exponential monetary system based on debt. No conspiracy theory needed thank you very much.

----------


## EndDaFed

> EndDaFed attacks every alternative, holistic, and nutritional treatment to disease he comes across.  And I'm not saying that B17 is an effective cancer treatment - just that this Fed enjoys attacking alternative medicine every chance he gets.


Hardly the case. There are many "alternative" medicines that have benefits. Why people call them alternative when they should be labeled medicine is beyond me. The problem is that there are more that are based on shaky evidence and unfounded claims. 

http://www.informationisbeautiful.ne...l-supplements/

----------


## JoshLowry

> I'll put my chips on medical science. You can stick with the uneducated scam artists if you so choose.


Would you mind telling me why cannabis is a Schedule 1 controlled substance?  Supposedly it's government medical science.

(1) Schedule I.—
 (A) The drug or other substance has a high potential for abuse.
 (B) The drug or other substance has no currently accepted medical use in treatment in the United States.
 (C) There is a lack of accepted safety for use of the drug or other substance under medical supervision."

----------


## EndDaFed

> True. Regardless of whether B17 works or not, I don't see why he shouldn't be allowed to sell it as a cure. Lots of people sell bull$#@! products in this country that don't do what they claim to do. Caveat emptor.


So you are in favor of fraud? No one is suggesting that Vitamin B17 should be banned. Only that fraudulent claims should be dealt with.

----------


## EndDaFed

> Would you mind telling me why cannabis is a Schedule 1 controlled substance?  Supposedly it's government medical science.
> 
> (1) Schedule I.—
>  (A) The drug or other substance has a high potential for abuse.
>  (B) The drug or other substance has no currently accepted medical use in treatment in the United States.
>  (C) There is a lack of accepted safety for use of the drug or other substance under medical supervision."


I don't give a $#@! what the government says. Which is why I linked to clinical research. I only care what the specialists think.

----------


## AFPVet

> Would you mind telling me why cannabis is a Schedule 1 controlled substance?  Supposedly it's government medical science.
> 
> (1) Schedule I.—
>  (A) The drug or other substance has a high potential for abuse.
>  (B) The drug or other substance has no currently accepted medical use in treatment in the United States.
>  (C) There is a lack of accepted safety for use of the drug or other substance under medical supervision."


...and yet physicians prescribe it to patients in California! The government despises cannabis since they cannot exclusively control it.

----------


## RonPaulGetsIt

The FDA protects big pharma.  Anyone who doesn't know that hasn't been paying attention.

We have sick care in this country not healthcare.  

More to the point though, the government has no business interferring in the free exchange of goods between consenting adults.

----------


## JoshLowry

> I don't give a $#@! what the government says. Which is why I linked to clinical research. I only care what the specialists think.


My point is that people lie.  Even those not in government.  Especially when money is around...

I haven't researched it, but evidently you have turned over every single stone.

----------


## Free Indeed!

This is the best point made yet!  






> Strange how you can buy an apricot with a seed in it, but can't buy the seed alone. What if I wanted to buy apricot seeds to plant trees in my backyard? Is that illegal too?

----------


## EndDaFed

> My point is that people lie.  Even those not in government.  Especially when money is around...
> 
> I haven't researched it, but evidently you have turned over every single stone.


When someone else tries to replicate results and there is a huge difference between one study and another maybe no real flags are raised at that moment. If more studies keep coming out that contradict the original study then flags can be raised. Fraud does not go very far. A plethora of studies are needed to reach any concussion by researches from all over the place within a given field of study. All it takes is one case of documented fraud for researcher to lose their job for good.

----------


## dannno

> When someone else tries to replicate results and there is a huge difference between one study and another maybe no real flags are raised at that moment. If more studies keep coming out that contradict the original study then flags can be raised. Fraud does not go very far. A plethora of studies are needed to reach any concussion by researches from all over the place within a given field of study. All it takes is one case of documented fraud for researcher to lose their job for good.


If you watched the series of the video I posted, G. Edward Griffin describes all of the Laetril trials that went on and exactly where, how, and who the fraud occurred with. In fact, that is the main topic of his book. But ya, you've already overturned every stone on this topic and can't possibly be wrong.

----------


## JoshLowry

> This is the best point made yet!


I'm guessing one can't buy the seeds in bulk because they don't want people making cyanide.  As if gasoline isn't just as dangerous...

----------


## dannno

The initial trials regarding Laetril that occurred within an official Cancer institute in fact showed that the substance worked. 

It wasn't until they moved a SINGLE trial to a different place, with a particular scientist who claimed that it showed no improvement. The funny thing about his trials was that the saline solution that the other half of the mice received actually helped shrink their tumors at a rate of 40%. No cancer study in history has EVER shown saline solution to reduce or shrink tumors.. which means he switched the mice.. But once they had ONE study that couldn't confirm the results they stopped testing. 

The problem is that if you have a natural substance that treats cancer, you have to spend millions of dollars testing it for market.. but you can't patent natural substances, so NOBODY is willing to spend millions of dollars to go through the testing required to patent a natural substance. That is one of the biggest fatal flaws of our medical system, and it is why natural medicines are either rarely or never approved for medical use.

----------


## trey4sports

its probably a scam. That said, people should be able to buy what they want

----------


## EndDaFed

> If you watched the series of the video I posted, G. Edward Griffin describes all of the Laetril trials that went on and exactly where, how, and who the fraud occurred with. In fact, that is the main topic of his book. But ya, you've already overturned every stone on this topic and can't possibly be wrong.


I will look into it. Of course I could be wrong. Please excuse my lack of enthusiasm for not jumping onto a source that lacks any training in oncology or related fields.

----------


## Live_Free_Or_Die

> The FDA protects big pharma.  Anyone who doesn't know that hasn't been paying attention.


I agree with the gist of your point  but would personally articulate it:

Government protects revenue.

----------


## JoshLowry

> It wasn't until they moved a SINGLE trial to a different place, with a particular scientist who claimed that it showed no improvement. The funny thing about his trials was that the saline solution that the other half of the mice received actually helped shrink their tumors at a rate of 40%. No cancer study in history has EVER shown saline solution to reduce or shrink tumors.. which means he switched the mice.. But once they had ONE study that couldn't confirm the results they stopped testing.


Sounds like the testing that was done when they came up with "Smoking cannabis kills brain cells"

They tested on monkeys.  They hooked them up to a gas mask that pumped in 63 joints worth of smoke in 5 minutes for three months.

They suffocated them, that's what killed their brain cells.

EndDaFed watch this video!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3JGjzwVvN8#t=58s

----------


## AFPVet

> Sounds like the testing that was done when they came up with "Smoking cannabis kills brain cells"
> 
> They tested on monkeys.  They hooked them up to a gas mask that pumped in 63 joints worth of smoke in 5 minutes for three months.
> 
> They suffocated them, that's what killed their brain cells.
> 
> 
> EndDaFed watch this video!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3JGjzwVvN8#t=58s




Wow! Carbon monoxide is the only dangerous thing about smoking cannabis... which is why smoking anything is not good for you. They can put it in brownies though lol.

----------


## JoshLowry

> Wow! Carbon monoxide is the only dangerous thing about smoking cannabis... which is why smoking anything is not good for you. They can put it in brownies though lol.


You shouldn't smoke it, but you'll be fine if you do.

----------


## EndDaFed

> Sounds like the testing that was done when they came up with "Smoking cannabis kills brain cells"
> 
> They tested on monkeys.  They hooked them up to a gas mask that pumped in 63 joints worth of smoke in 5 minutes for three months.
> 
> They suffocated them, that's what killed their brain cells.
> 
> EndDaFed watch this video!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3JGjzwVvN8#t=58s


Yes, I get it. Flawed methodology. Nothing to be taken seriously. Even with good methodology you do not base a claim on a single study alone. Which is why medical science has the requirement for replicability.

----------


## JoshLowry

> Flawed methodology.


Flawed or fraudulent?

----------


## Slutter McGee

At least I know where to come when I present my new all natural cure for baldness. It really works. But the government doesn't want me putting hair growth products out of business. So they will tell you I am lying.

Or I really could be committing fraud, which in this case the government would be providing you a legitimate function when they tell you I am full of $#@!, and arrest me for trying to rip you off.

Sincerely,

Slutter McGee

----------


## Dr.3D

> At least I know where to come when I present my new all natural cure for baldness. It really works. But the government doesn't want me putting hair growth products out of business. So they will tell you I am lying.
> 
> Or I really could be committing fraud, which in this case the government would be providing you a legitimate function when they tell you I am full of $#@!, and arrest me for trying to rip you off.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Slutter McGee


Well, are there entities getting millions of dollars to research a cure for baldness?   Would finding a cure for said baldness put them out of business?   

With all of the millions of dollars being donated toward finding a cure for cancer, would anybody suspect those getting that money would want to really find a cure for cancer and put themselves out of business?

----------


## Deborah K

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-06wR3kPNE0


"Studies by the National Cancer Institute showed no benefits to patients who took it."  Hah!  What a racket!   I take the seeds as part of a preventive maintenance program.  I buy them in bulk, along with gelatin capsules, grind them in a coffee grinder and use a capsule machine to make supplements out of them.  It's a lot cheaper doing it this way.  I take 4 a day.  Each capsule holds almost a whole seed.  I also strive to keep my alkaline higher than my acid levels by eating foods that are high in alkaline and limiting foods that are high in acid.   The cancer virus thrives in a high acidic environment.

About 6 years ago, I was the primary caretaker of a terminally ill relative.  I took care of her until she died and learned all that I could about cancer.  There are many cures to cancer.  But this God forsaken gov't doesn't want you to know about them.  Read: When Healing becomes a crime by Kenny Ausubel.

----------


## WillieKamm

> I also strive to keep my alkaline higher than my acid levels by eating foods that are high in alkaline and limiting foods that are high in acid.   The cancer virus thrives in a high acidic environment.


 Unfortunately that is bull$#@!. In fact, there are a lot of myths and bull$#@! on this thread and elsewhere. The trouble is people are naive and vulnerable. Yeah the government sucks, it lies to us, enslaves us in many ways, etc. Unfortunately many of the "cures" for this terrible disease, and other unfortunate facts of our daily lives are often worse than the original condition. Not that it matters in the long run, but I lived through it myself. I had two doctors I trusted, yes can you believe that? Two people in the medical establishment. Every case is unique, there is no one cause for cancer and there is no one magic bullet to cure it. My case was complicated by additional factors, and I needed one doctor to get me well enough for surgery, which she did. I need another to operate on me, and to educate and explain to me the nature of my illness as best he knew. Which he did. There is much more I can say, but really most people believe what they want. I don't think laetrile or B-17 us going to do much good, and I don't think it's the government's business if you believe otherwise. Health is complicated by genetics, your own individual environment, and probably a lot of personal and emotional factors thrown in. It often takes a combination of therapies to help someone beat this dreaded disease. Sorry to say, but many times conventional therapies work just fine. This is not a one size fits all situation. I wish everyone good health and the presence of mind to know what is best for you the individual in any specific situation.

----------


## Deborah K

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uEVWF...eature=related

Notice how she says that when she approached the Breast Cancer Society about her success, they never responded.....

----------


## Deborah K

> *Unfortunately that is bull$#@!. In fact, there are a lot of myths and bull$#@! on this thread and elsewhere.* The trouble is people are naive and vulnerable. Yeah the government sucks, it lies to us, enslaves us in many ways, etc. Unfortunately many of the "cures" for this terrible disease, and other unfortunate facts of our daily lives are often worse than the original condition. Not that it matters in the long run, but I lived through it myself. I had two doctors I trusted, yes can you believe that? Two people in the medical establishment. Every case is unique, there is no one cause for cancer and there is no one magic bullet to cure it. My case was complicated by additional factors, and I needed one doctor to get me well enough for surgery, which she did. I need another to operate on me, and to educate and explain to me the nature of my illness as best he knew. Which he did. There is much more I can say, but really most people believe what they want. I don't think laetrile or B-17 us going to do much good, and I don't think it's the government's business if you believe otherwise. Health is complicated by genetics, your own individual environment, and probably a lot of personal and emotional factors thrown in. It often takes a combination of therapies to help someone beat this dreaded disease. Sorry to say, but many times conventional therapies work just fine. This is not a one size fits all situation. I wish everyone good health and the presence of mind to know what is best for you the individual in any specific situation.


To each his own.

----------


## Deborah K

Here is the documentary: World without Cancer (regarding B17 found in apricot seeds)

http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...0190281243507#

Here is the book:  http://www.bibliotecapleyades.net/ar...houtcancer.pdf

As Danno has already pointed out, Ed Griffin is one of the pioneers in exposing the Fed.  I know him personally, and although I don't agree with him on everything, I'd trust his research on Cancer before I'd ever trust the American Medical Association.

----------


## AFPVet

Willie hit on an important point. There is no such thing as a 'cure for cancer' or a magic bullet; however, there are several 'bullets'. There is growing acceptance of holistic medicine and music/art as well... every individual and situation is unique and deserves unique approaches.

----------


## dannno

> Willie hit on an important point. There is no such thing as a 'cure for cancer' or a magic bullet; however, there are several 'bullets'. There is growing acceptance of holistic medicine and music/art as well... every individual and situation is unique and deserves unique approaches.


Has anybody here who is opposed to B-17 actually watched this series?

It just seems to me that he lays out what needs to be done pretty clearly, with his two pronged approach of cutting out or significantly reducing meat (particularly red meat) intake and a regimen of B-17. With the science behind this approach, I don't know how you could go wrong unless you waited too long.

Of course, using B-17 as a preventative is much more effective.

----------


## Deborah K

> Willie hit on an important point. There is no such thing as a 'cure for cancer' or a magic bullet; however, there are several 'bullets'. There is growing acceptance of holistic medicine and music/art as well... every individual and situation is unique and deserves unique approaches.


Balderdash!  There are many cures for cancer.  Just ask the people who have survived it.

----------


## Zippyjuan

There is not "A" cure for cancer- cancers are different and respond differently. Treatments have been developed for some but not all cancers.  There is no "cure" which works on all of them.

----------


## Dr.3D

> snip~  
> Each capsule holds almost a whole seed.
> ~snip


What size capsules are you using?   I'm using size "single 0" capsules and it takes about 2 and 1/2 capsules to hold one apricot kernel.
Of course, I'm grinding them very, very finely and that might make a difference.

----------


## Golding

I'll watch the documentary posted, but I do have to acknowledge my bias in not really buying into the Vitamin B17 cure from what amount I have seen.  While I don't agree with anyone getting 20 years imprisonment for selling a holistic medicine, nor do I inherently disagree with holistic cures in general, I agree with EndDaFed that the research doesn't seem to support the claims.

For me, the most damning thing about the claim is that "cancer" is a really broad disease to claim to cure.  It's not like saying a medication cures AIDS, which is a specific viral illness.  It's more like saying a certain medication cures viral infection.  Different cancers come about in different ways, via different mechanisms.  Does Vitamin B17 work against small cell lung cancer?  Lymphomas?  Leukemias?  Melanomas?  Adenocarcinoma of the colon?  Squamous cell cancer of the esophagus?  They aren't the same disease, and anyone that suggests they are all due to the same underlying deficiency... I'm sorry, but it simply isn't so.

While it's certainly important to question the sponsors of particular articles, just saying "IT'S ON A GOVERNMENT WEBSITE" isn't really enough to debunk the study.  Having been a part of labs with government grants, I can attest that the actual influence of government bodies is nil.  Grants represent more a form of government spending waste than they do any insidious influence.  As a result, the motives of a researcher to have the personal glory of discovering the "cure to cancer" is far stronger than the researcher concealing the cure to maintain the profits of the business.  Researchers tend to be much less big-picture than that.  Again, that's just my own personal experience.  Take it for what you will.

Ultimately, if you think you're doing the right thing with Vitamin B17, keep on taking it.  If it actually does work out for you, all the better.  If it doesn't work out and you need the cancer resected, I'll be there to help you out.  If you waited too long and the cancer is inoperable, at least you tried what you felt would have saved your life.

----------


## WillieKamm

> I'll watch the documentary posted, but I do have to acknowledge my bias in not really buying into the Vitamin B17 cure from what amount I have seen.  While I don't agree with anyone getting 20 years imprisonment for selling a holistic medicine, nor do I inherently disagree with holistic cures in general, I agree with EndDaFed that the research doesn't seem to support the claims.
> 
> For me, the most damning thing about the claim is that "cancer" is a really broad disease to claim to cure.  It's not like saying a medication cures AIDS, which is a specific viral illness.  It's more like saying a certain medication cures viral infection.  Different cancers come about in different ways, via different mechanisms.  Does Vitamin B17 work against small cell lung cancer?  Lymphomas?  Leukemias?  Melanomas?  Adenocarcinoma of the colon?  Squamous cell cancer of the esophagus?  They aren't the same disease, and anyone that suggests they are all due to the same underlying deficiency... I'm sorry, but it simply isn't so.
> 
> While it's certainly important to question the sponsors of particular articles, just saying "IT'S ON A GOVERNMENT WEBSITE" isn't really enough to debunk the study.  Having been a part of labs with government grants, I can attest that the actual influence of government bodies is nil.  Grants represent more a form of government spending waste than they do any insidious influence.  As a result, the motives of a researcher to have the personal glory of discovering the "cure to cancer" is far stronger than the researcher concealing the cure to maintain the profits of the business.  Researchers tend to be much less big-picture than that.  Again, that's just my own personal experience.  Take it for what you will.
> 
> Ultimately, if you think you're doing the right thing with Vitamin B17, keep on taking it.  If it actually does work out for you, all the better.  If it doesn't work out and you need the cancer resected, I'll be there to help you out.  If you waited too long and the cancer is inoperable, at least you tried what you felt would have saved your life.


 At last, a comprehensive voice of sanity on this very serious subject.

----------


## Golding

> Here is the documentary: World without Cancer (regarding B17 found in apricot seeds)
> 
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...0190281243507#


I've been watching the video you linked to, and I have to say that it raises many more questions for me.  Is 30-40 grams really considered the effective dose among people who use Vitamin B17?  Or did I understand that part wrong?  That's an incredible amount, to me.

There are a few claims made that I personally found a bit dubious:
1. Domesticated pets seek out grasses (eg: Johnson grass) rich in nitrilisides, especially when feeling ill.  Is there any evidence to this claim?  Personally, I've never observed it.

2. How typical is it that apes go after the seed within pits?  Is it 100%, as the video seems to suggest?  Or do some do it sometimes, and others do it other times.  I've opened a peach where the pit just happened to open up, and I've eaten the seed because it looks like an almond.  Did I do it because instincts dictated it, or did I do it because it looked like something I've eaten before and liked?

3. One never finds cancer in the carcasses of wild animals killed in the hunt.  Is this to suggest that cancer does not occur in the wild?  Is it to suggest that anyone ever sends their kill to be examined for cancer (which is rarely the 20 pound melon that makes itself obvious, but rather tends to be a few-centimeter-wide growth within the organs)?

4. There is a major criticism against the American diet, but this doesn't address that cancer occurs in countries that don't succumb to the American lifestyle.

5.  Hunza people have "incredible" longevity, but the ages given by the video are incredibly suspect.  A quick look at the oldest people in the world shows the longest recorded life to be a little less than 121 years, a man from Japan whose lifespan is disputed.  The oldest undisputed age is a man under 116 years old, from the US.  Not one person in the top 100 longest recorded lifespans are even from Pakistan.  Yet the video claims it is "not uncommon to live beyond 100 years, and some 120 years or more".  Where is this claim coming from?

6.  Hunza has never recorded a case of cancer.  Is this because there has never been a case of cancer in Hunza, or because their dead are not medically examined?  I've discussed with people who do medical missions abroad, and was told stories about how surgeons would remove massive tumors from people, and rather than have the specimen sent for pathology they were simply dumped in the trash.  The first reason was because they didn't have the resources to examine the tissue properly, and the second was because medical management wouldn't change otherwise.  I suspect that Hunza is not an area where they adequately determine cause of death.

7. What is the source that suggests that cancer cells contain higher density of beta-glucosidase?  And that cancer cells lack rotanase?

8. Where has anyone accused Vitamin B17 users of being hypochondriacs?

9. The video suggests that anti-cancer drugs are more deadly to healthy tissue than cancerous tissue.  I don't know where this suggestion is coming from, but the premise of most anti-cancer therapy is that it attacks the reproducibility of cells (which is why hair falling out is a common side effect).  Since cancer cells are more rapidly reproducing than normal cells, cancer cells are generally more susceptible.  By all means, chemotherapy is brutal medication that people suffer through when they're taking it.  But I question the suggestion that it's generally more dangerous to healthy tissue.  I'm not sure I could call chemotherapy a "fad" any more than Vitamin B17, to be honest.

10. Where were the following stats coming from?:
- Of those with advanced metastasized cancer, 15% are saved by vitamin therapy, and 0.1% survive 5 years from orthodox treatment.
- Of those with early detection of cancer, at least 80% are saved by vitamin therapy, but no more than 15% are cured by orthodox treatment.  
- Of those presently healthy, vitamin therapy is 100% effective, whereas orthodox treatment is 84% effective.  This is particularly suspect, because it begs the question as to what they mean by "orthodox" treatment.  Obviously we don't take chemotherapy, surgery, or radiotherapy prophylactically.

There were a couple statements made in the video that I found more than just dubious:
1. The video addresses the counterargument of environment (smoking) and other dietary changes (unsaturated fatty acids) that could just as easily explain the groups who go from relatively low cancer rates to more typical cancer rates, by suggesting that people who choose Vitamin B17 in their diet are cancer free.  They make this claim based on the "outspokenness" of the crowd.  But this methodology falls victim to survivor bias: How outspoken are those Vitamin B17 users going to be if they are dead?

2. This was with respect to their addressing my initial doubts based on having a cure-all for a variety of cancers.  The suggestion is that the variety of different cancers is akin to there being a variety of different cells, each originating from a totipotent stem cell.  So far, totally acceptable.  The video continues by asserting that as cancers progress to more malignant stages, the cells begin to look the same as one another, the "most malignant" of cancers being Choriocarcinomas and Epitheliomas that resemble trophoblasts (which thereby suggests support for Beard's theory).  There is a lot wrong with that leap.  The first is that Choriocarcinomas are naturally going to look like trophoblasts, because they _are_ cancerous trophoblasts.  And while Choriocarcinomas are certainly aggressive, they are by no category the "most malignant".  Leukemias are by definition malignant the moment they begin, Burkitt's Lymphoma grows more aggressively than Choriocarcinoma, and Melanoma spreads faster than Choriocarcinoma.  None look like trophoblasts in any stage, though the malignant cancerous cells of the same disease certainly do look alike in their respective late stages.  While I want to keep an open mind about Vitamin B17, I did not appreciate the deceptive wording used in this explanation.

3. The video suggests that white blood cells do not attack cancer cells.  The fact is that white blood cells do attack cancer cells with tumor necrosis factors, where cancer cells reveal themselves by losing regulatory surface proteins.  I don't know how old the video is, but its explanation as to how white cells get deflected from innate cells is completely off.  It doesn't have so much to do with charge as it does protein binding with surface receptors to allow cells self-recognition.

4. The video claims that the upper digestive tract, near where the pancreas empties into it, is where cancer is almost never found.  This was just... wow.  Carcinoma of the Ampulla of Vater is fairly common, and duodenal cancer is not unheard of.  Furthermore, diabetics aren't simply patients with a "malfunctioning pancreas".  Their exocrine pancreas works just fine, releasing trypsin like anyone else.  Diabetics have poor endocrine function of their pancreas, specifically with regards to insulin.  It can be a primary fault of the pancreas, (with limited production) or it may not be the fault of the pancreas at all (with systemic resistance to Insulin).

Those are my questions and criticisms, for whatever they're worth.  Again, thanks for posting the video.

----------


## squarepusher

Rick Simpson has cured 100's of cancers in canada for free, and is now in hiding in europe because his government is prosecuting him

http://hightimes.com/news/hager/6052

Rick Simpson Seeks Political Refuge in Europe

by Steven Hager

Thu, Dec 03, 2009 12:19 pm

On November 25, 2009, shortly after an article on cannabis and cancer was published in HIGH TIMES, Rick Simpson's home in Nova Scotia was raided and seized by the Royal Canadian Mounted Police (RCMP). For the past seven years, Simpson has been making oil from cannabis grown on his property and providing it freely to cancer patients. "Seventy per cent of the patients that follow the protocol become cancer-free after ingesting 60 grams of high-quality oil," claims Simpson. This is the third time Simpson's property has been raided and he has already been convicted of being a drug dealer, even though he never accepted money in exchange for oil. Over a dozen patients and doctors were present and willing to testify at his trial, but none were allowed to take the stand.



The following day, on November 26, Simpson was crowned HIGH TIMES Freedom Fighter of the Year at the Cannabis Cup in Amsterdam. Wearing the same tricorn hat worn onstage by the likes of Jack Herer, Tommy Chong and Eddy Lepp, Simpson spoke to a crowd of 2,000 at the Melkweg nightclub:



"Thank you very much ladies and gentlemen. It's a pleasure to be here at the Cup. I've met so many wonderful people... the seed companies... DNA seeds and THSeeds and all the rest of the guys. And Arjan from Greenhouse. He brought me here. And I'll tell you right now, you haven't lived unless you've been on the back of a scooter with Arjan at the wheel. That's a dangerous experience! It was thrilling. The whole trip has been thrilling. And what a great event! But, unfortunately, the way it stands right now...you see, three years ago, on November 30th, on my 58th birthday, they arrested me and they put me in jail for four days without my medicine. And if I go that length of time... if you had seen me at the end of the four days... of course, the jail is a torture house. It's so hot you can't sleep. My blood pressure was all out of whack. I mean, I looked in pretty bad shape after four days. So if I go back to Canada... I've had three charges since 2005... so if I go back, I'll be charged, put in jail, and probably denied bail... and that's about all it will take, because it takes months to get into the court system. So that would kill me. So the only thing I can do is become an exile and seek political refuge in Europe. And that's what I plan to do. [Huge ovation from the crowd] I can give them hell from here just as easy as I can from over there. But the problem is folks, there's people back in Canada depending on me to save their lives and give them advice. And I can no longer do that now. But if anyone out there has cancer or a serious illness, go to our website, phoenixtears.ca, and look into the recipe. Make the medicine for your loved ones. It can save their lives, it can change people's lives, so for God’s sake, make it! And if anybody out there has a couple bucks to send my way at phoenixtears.ca, I'd sure appreciate it because I don't know what the rest of Europe is like, but Amsterdam is quite expensive. But a wonderful city! Thank you very much, folks."

----------


## dannno

> There is not "A" cure for cancer- cancers are different and respond differently. Treatments have been developed for some but not all cancers.  There is no "cure" which works on all of them.


You obviously haven't even watched the presentation I've linked to several times.. you just continue putting up misinformation without looking at the evidence on the other side.

----------


## AFPVet

> Balderdash!  There are many cures for cancer.  Just ask the people who have survived it.


That's what I said lol. I said that there are several 'bullets'... I just wanted to let everyone know that there is not a single magic bullet which is a cure all.

----------


## dannno

> That's what I said lol. I said that there are several 'bullets'... I just wanted to let everyone know that there is not a single magic bullet which is a cure all.


So you haven't watched the 9 part series either, I see.

Again, I challenge ANYBODY to make that statement after they watch the video series I linked to on the last page.

There are two bullets that are laid out in detail. Obviously the immune system is involved as well, so things that help the immune system are going to help.. so depending on the person depends on what they need to increase their immune system.. but the 'meat and potatoes' of what you need to do and why is laid out very simply.

----------


## Deborah K

> What size capsules are you using?   I'm using size "single 0" capsules and it takes about 2 and 1/2 capsules to hold one apricot kernel.
> Of course, I'm grinding them very, very finely and that might make a difference.


I'm using size "0" as well.  And I grind them up in a coffee grinder pretty finely, I thought.  But if I grind 20 seeds, I only end up with 18 or so capsules.

----------


## Deborah K

> I've been watching the video you linked to, and I have to say that it raises many more questions for me.


Thank you for taking the time to watch the doc and for your well thought out questions.  I'll forward them to Ed.

----------


## Deborah K

> That's what I said lol. I said that there are several 'bullets'... I just wanted to let everyone know that there is not a single magic bullet which is a cure all.


Sorry.  I unintentionally overlooked your comment about "several magic bullets".

----------


## LedHed

Cancer presents a paradox to me. I don't want it, and I don't want anyone I know to suffer from it, but on the other hand, it helps keep the population younger and to a manageable level, with less starvation and depletion of natural resources. We all gotta die of something. If not cancer, then what? How long would civilization last, and how long would our natural resources hold out if we wiped out everything that killed us?

Probably the biggest paradox there is...

----------


## Deborah K

> Cancer presents a paradox to me. I don't want it, and I don't want anyone I know to suffer from it, but on the other hand, it helps keep the population younger and to a manageable level, with less starvation and depletion of natural resources. We all gotta die of something. If not cancer, then what? How long would civilization last, and how long would our natural resources hold out if we wiped out everything that killed us?
> 
> Probably the biggest paradox there is...


If the gov't would just stop protecting us from ourselves there wouldn't be a paradox:  seatbelts, helmets, restricting restaurant menus, vending machines in schools, on and on and on......

What is so valuable about keeping the population younger?  There is a lot to be learned from the elderly.  They've lived through history, they have experience.  Wisdom comes with age.  I'm 51. I'm healthy and fit and I don't take any prescription drugs.  When is a good time for me to leave this earth in your opinion?

----------


## dannno

> Cancer presents a paradox to me. I don't want it, and I don't want anyone I know to suffer from it, but on the other hand, it helps keep the population younger and to a manageable level, with less starvation and depletion of natural resources. We all gotta die of something. If not cancer, then what? How long would civilization last, and how long would our natural resources hold out if we wiped out everything that killed us?
> 
> Probably the biggest paradox there is...


I think cancer is pretty painful, I think I'd rather die of old age, in my sleep or something.

----------


## NiceGoing

> Cancer presents a paradox to me. I don't want it, and I don't want anyone I know to suffer from it, but on the other hand, it helps keep the population younger and to a manageable level, with less starvation and depletion of natural resources. We all gotta die of something. If not cancer, then what? How long would civilization last, and how long would our natural resources hold out if we wiped out everything that killed us?
> 
> Probably the biggest paradox there is...


LOL - a true budding Eugenicist -do you also love the elders in the movement - you know who they are I presume?  
-------
Re: "How long would civilization last?"

Quite long, humans are VERY resourceful - haven't you noticed?  Or, are you too busy thinking about how to lure them into self-immolation?

----------


## pacelli

A good cultivar of apricot trees to grow that have beneficial kernels is put out by Stark Brothers nursery, it is called the Sweetheart Apricot.  The trees are available in both dwarf and standard sizes, self-pollinating, and tends to bear fruit in years 3-4.  Ideal for zones 5-8.

----------


## LedHed

> Or, are you too busy thinking about how to lure them into self-immolation?


Who ever suggested self-immolation? Go back and read the post I wrote and get back to me with what I actually said. That would be GREAT!

Like I ALSO said, it's a paradox. Look that up while you're looking up what immolation means. Isn't English fun? You should try learning it. 

Happy times!

----------


## LedHed

> I think cancer is pretty painful, I think I'd rather die of old age, in my sleep or something.


What age? If you KNEW you were going to not wake up in the morning, would you do anything prior to falling asleep? Make a phone call, write a note, update your will?

----------


## dannno

> If you KNEW you were going to not wake up in the morning, would you do anything prior to falling asleep?


Hmm, I dunno, meth?

----------


## JoshLowry

> Who ever suggested self-immolation? Go back and read the post I wrote and get back to me with what I actually said. That would be GREAT!
> 
> Like I ALSO said, it's a paradox. Look that up while you're looking up what immolation means. Isn't English fun? You should try learning it. 
> 
> Happy times!


This account is done.  The "Bust a cap for Jesus!" in your sig did it for me.\

Rocking the boat on purpose.

----------


## low preference guy

> If you KNEW you were going to not wake up in the morning, would you do anything prior to falling asleep?





> Hmm, I dunno, meth?





> This account is done [LedHed's].


too bad she didn't stay a few more seconds. i wanted too see her response to dannno.

----------


## dannno

> too bad she didn't stay a few more seconds. i wanted too see her response to dannno.


LedHed was a chick?


Sounds painful, not to mention you can probably get cancer from that.

----------


## low preference guy

> LedHed was a chick?


i actually don't know.

----------


## Dr.3D

> LedHed was a chick?
> 
> 
> Sounds painful, not to mention you can probably get cancer from that.


Well, something that rhymes with chick and starts with a D.

----------


## ronaldo23

> I'll watch the documentary posted, but I do have to acknowledge my bias in not really buying into the Vitamin B17 cure from what amount I have seen.  While I don't agree with anyone getting 20 years imprisonment for selling a holistic medicine, nor do I inherently disagree with holistic cures in general, I agree with EndDaFed that the research doesn't seem to support the claims.
> 
> For me, the most damning thing about the claim is that "cancer" is a really broad disease to claim to cure.  It's not like saying a medication cures AIDS, which is a specific viral illness.  It's more like saying a certain medication cures viral infection.  Different cancers come about in different ways, via different mechanisms.  Does Vitamin B17 work against small cell lung cancer?  Lymphomas?  Leukemias?  Melanomas?  Adenocarcinoma of the colon?  Squamous cell cancer of the esophagus?  They aren't the same disease, and anyone that suggests they are all due to the same underlying deficiency... I'm sorry, but it simply isn't so.
> 
> While it's certainly important to question the sponsors of particular articles, just saying "IT'S ON A GOVERNMENT WEBSITE" isn't really enough to debunk the study.  Having been a part of labs with government grants, I can attest that the actual influence of government bodies is nil.  Grants represent more a form of government spending waste than they do any insidious influence.  As a result, the motives of a researcher to have the personal glory of discovering the "cure to cancer" is far stronger than the researcher concealing the cure to maintain the profits of the business.  Researchers tend to be much less big-picture than that.  Again, that's just my own personal experience.  Take it for what you will.
> 
> Ultimately, if you think you're doing the right thing with Vitamin B17, keep on taking it.  If it actually does work out for you, all the better.  If it doesn't work out and you need the cancer resected, I'll be there to help you out.  If you waited too long and the cancer is inoperable, at least you tried what you felt would have saved your life.


+ rep. Great analysis of the issues here.

----------


## Meatwasp

My doctor told my husband who died of cancer if he was under stress? He said that will start the cancers. We were having all kinds of trouble with the Forrest service at the time.. I tried everything on him. Green drinks were the thing when I was young but nothing worked. I still take all kinds of herbs though.

----------


## Magicman

More videos of Jason Vale the guy who cured Cancer with Apricot Seeds

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sOmKb...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNleJ...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Azsq_...eature=related

----------


## Live_Free_Or_Die

> While it's certainly important to question the sponsors of particular articles, just saying "IT'S ON A GOVERNMENT WEBSITE" isn't really enough to debunk the study.  Having been a part of labs with government grants, I can attest that the actual influence of government bodies is nil.


Well articulated post.  I only have one point of disagreement:

Is government influence also nil for things that do not receive a grant or is government influence just nil on the things that do receive grants?

----------


## DGambler

Just found this thread a few weeks back and ordered the book.  Almost finished with it and it has convinced me, however, I wonder if Deborah K Ever got a response from Ed?




> Thank you for taking the time to watch the doc and for your well thought out questions.  I'll forward them to Ed.


The 2nd half of the book was eye opening in regards to cartels.

----------


## donnay

> Just found this thread a few weeks back and ordered the book.  Almost finished with it and it has convinced me, however, I wonder if Deborah K Ever got a response from Ed?
> 
> 
> 
> The 2nd half of the book was eye opening in regards to cartels.



Thanks for bumping this thread.  Excellent, excellent information on it.  I am thankful to all the G. Edward Griffin has researched.  He is definitely one of the pioneers to the liberty movement.

----------


## FindLiberty

IDK, maybe it's a cure.  In any case, I'm almost sure it's
probably four times as effective as this Placebo-Tab 500.

 (Note: These are only half as effective as one Placebo 1000,
but they only have half the calories, when taken as directed.)

----------


## Voluntary Man

FDA discovers cure for alternative medicine: incarceration.

----------


## Deborah K

> Just found this thread a few weeks back and ordered the book.  Almost finished with it and it has convinced me, however, I wonder if Deborah K Ever got a response from Ed?
> 
> 
> 
> The 2nd half of the book was eye opening in regards to cartels.


Actually, no.  As I recall, I copied and pasted the questions into an email to him. He never responded back to me.

----------


## Athan

> Yup. They know damn well that if they let him continue selling the seeds and it works for people, word could spread fast and people might stop spending their life savings on chemo and other BS treatments.
> 
> 
> 
> Then why are there thousands of testimonials from people who went into remission after taking it? If it's all made up, then where did the idea come from in the first place? 
> 
> It can only poison you if you take HUGE amounts. I will say this: Please don't try B17 until you've done your research.


Stop wasting time with this and go with anti-neoplastons from Stainslaw Burzynski.

----------


## DGambler

> Actually, no.  As I recall, I copied and pasted the questions into an email to him. He never responded back to me.


That was a year ago, would you mind following up?  I thought those were excellent questions and would be interested in knowing his response.

Also, does he still stand by this?  I'm assuming he does as he issued an updated version in 2011.

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> I'll put my chips on medical science. You can stick with the uneducated scam artists if you so choose.


In other words, you'll put your chips with government-controlled and government-funded medicine.  Is that what you're saying?

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> Yes, you're undoubtedly right, and that being the case- I wonder how this travesty of justice was able to reach the newspapers at all.  To intimidate others, I see that, but it also threw a spotlight on the curative powers of the seeds and a highly  damaging spotlight on the falsity/worthlessness of their "cures".
> 
> Hmm. NOT rational at all -but then, neither are they, the drug pushers...right?


No, it doesn't really cast light on the curative powers of the seeds.  I don't see why you would assume that.  Rather, it reinforces the message that big pharma is all you have.  It only damages the falsity/worthlessness of their "cures" if people then go and research it just because they saw something about it in a newspaper, which is highly unlikely.  A "spotlight" would be putting actual evidence of the benefits of B17 or the harms of big pharma in the newspaper, not just some guy getting arrested for selling something he shouldn't be selling.  You are reallly reachhing for conclusions by thinking that one or a couple newspaper articles is going to "cast a spotlight" on something that runs much deeper.

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> No, I don't claim nothing of the sort. My gripe is with the ethics surrounding an exponential monetary system based on debt. No conspiracy theory needed thank you very much.


So you think Bernanke is doing this out of the goodness of his heart?  And Obama?  He REALLY wants what's best for America?  LOL

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> I'm guessing one can't buy the seeds in bulk because they don't want people making cyanide.  As if gasoline isn't just as dangerous...


It's because they don't want people starting a business selling real cures.

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> Sounds like the testing that was done when they came up with "Smoking cannabis kills brain cells"
> 
> They tested on monkeys.  They hooked them up to a gas mask that pumped in 63 joints worth of smoke in 5 minutes for three months.
> 
> They suffocated them, that's what killed their brain cells.
> 
> EndDaFed watch this video!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3JGjzwVvN8#t=58s


Man, those must have been some stoned-off-their-asses monkeys!

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> Cancer presents a paradox to me. I don't want it, and I don't want anyone I know to suffer from it, but on the other hand, it helps keep the population younger and to a manageable level, with less starvation and depletion of natural resources. We all gotta die of something. If not cancer, then what? How long would civilization last, and how long would our natural resources hold out if we wiped out everything that killed us?
> 
> Probably the biggest paradox there is...


That's right. 
Cancer: killing us so we don't die.

----------


## DGambler

Ok, I just finished the book.  I also ate apple seeds yesterday, guess what, I'm not dead.

Thanks again for this thread...not sure how someone who has learned about the Fed (which required a great deal of curiosity a few years ago) wouldn't at least research more into this area and read testimonials prior to condemning it.

----------


## Ethek

My take is that B17 and B12 absorbtion are highly dependent on gut health and gut PH balance. Inflamation (like with a dietary allergen intolerance , wheat, soy, dairy, ect..) coupled with a overly sugar based refined grain diet will destroy your bodies ability to absorb complex B vitamins. 

Judging from the Obesity Rate I say at least 40% of the public is walking around with major food intolerance (Celiacs) and a good percentage of others cope with chronic minor inflationary

As for the import of PH, look at the 'miracle' of Apple cider vinegar. Yeast thrives on sugars and exudes a know carcinogen toxin. It hates vinegar, grapefruit seed, perhaps apricot seed.  B vitamins are crucial in heart health (homocysteines) , mental health (Alzheimer,MS, autoimmune) and a slew of other things.  

I don't know why people are not allowed to come to their own judgement on this.

----------


## DGambler

> My take is that B17 and B12 absorbtion are highly dependent on gut health and gut PH balance. Inflamation (like with a dietary allergen intolerance , wheat, soy, dairy, ect..) coupled with a overly sugar based refined grain diet will destroy your bodies ability to absorb complex B vitamins. 
> 
> Judging from the Obesity Rate I say at least 40% of the public is walking around with major food intolerance (Celiacs) and a good percentage of others cope with chronic minor inflationary
> 
> As for the import of PH, look at the 'miracle' of Apple cider vinegar. Yeast thrives on sugars and exudes a know carcinogen toxin. It hates vinegar, grapefruit seed, perhaps apricot seed.  B vitamins are crucial in heart health (homocysteines) , mental health (Alzheimer,MS, autoimmune) and a slew of other things.  
> 
> I don't know why people are not allowed to come to their own judgement on this.


Have you read World Without Cancer?  It pretty much answers your question.

----------


## DamianTV

> My take is that B17 and B12 absorbtion are highly dependent on gut health and gut PH balance. Inflamation (like with a dietary allergen intolerance , wheat, soy, dairy, ect..) coupled with a overly sugar based refined grain diet will destroy your bodies ability to absorb complex B vitamins. 
> 
> Judging from the Obesity Rate I say at least 40% of the public is walking around with major food intolerance (Celiacs) and a good percentage of others cope with chronic minor inflationary
> 
> As for the import of PH, look at the 'miracle' of Apple cider vinegar. Yeast thrives on sugars and exudes a know carcinogen toxin. It hates vinegar, grapefruit seed, perhaps apricot seed.  B vitamins are crucial in heart health (homocysteines) , mental health (Alzheimer,MS, autoimmune) and a slew of other things.  
> 
> I don't know why people are not allowed to come to their own judgement on this.


I know it is off topic from Cancer in general, but people are not allowed to conclude their own judgements because it would harm corporate profits.  People are expected to think what they are told, by a form of submission I call Intellectual Slavery.  That is to say if a person has a couple of letters behind their name and wear some form of official looking costume, things of those nature have been taught to us to expect those people are Intellectual Superiors and their conclusions are to not be questioned.  This is also coupled with another form of Slavery I call the Health Slave.  People become helplessly dependant on those that do the most harm to them with the expectation that the harm will cease if compliance is offered.  The only thing that the slaves compliance does for the Health Slave is bolster corporate profits at the expense of their own lives.  Take these pills, for the rest of your life.  Get this procedure because it is really $#@!ing expensive.  First they make you sick, then you turn to them for help, then they continue taking advantage of you.

I think there is one major problem with the Healthcare Industry that isnt addressed very often.  And that is effective treatments being more cost effective to the individual cant win against treatments that are beyond expensive.  They would work if we had a truly free market, but being that our financial system is the exact opposite of a free market, cost effective and beneficial treatments are prohibited at every opportunity.  The decline in our physical health is a symptom of an unhealthy financial market.  I believe the solution to this isnt to fix the financial market, but separate the concepts of the two.  Otherwise, its your money or your life, and often people lose both.  Medical Care Providers dont make money on healthy people, thus, making more people sick more often generates revenue.  I dont really have any sort of a solution for removing the incentives of greed out of the equation, but believe that if we had a truly Free Market in finance, these Death Dealers would go out of business becaue of the prohibitively high cost of their non effective treatnments would lose out to more cost effective and health effectve methods of treating illness and disease, simply because the demand for the latter would be higher.

----------


## presence

> I don't give a $#@! what the government says. Which is why I linked to clinical research. I only care what the specialists think.


I don't give a $#@! what the government or the clinical research says.  If one of my fellow Americans wants to sell apricot seeds to someone else that wants to buy them FOR WHATEVER REASON, *they damn well should have the LIBERTY to do so* in the land of the free.

I don't need a $#@!ing nanny.

----------


## DGambler

Has anyone here ever eaten apricot seeds? If they were truly poisonous, why aren't they out and out outlawed?

----------


## Zippyjuan

Depends on how many you eat at one time.  You can die from drinking too much water too.

----------


## farreri

I've been eating apple seeds along with my apples for the last two months now with no ill effect.  Viva apples seeds!

----------


## DGambler

In regards to Laetrile, even the National Cancer Institute acknowledges that no controlled clinical trial of laetrile has ever been conducted.

http://www.cancer.gov/cancertopics/p...essional/page5




> Laetrile has been used as an anticancer treatment in humans worldwide. Reviewed in [1] Although many anecdotal reports and case reports are available, findings from only two clinical trials [2,3] have been published. No controlled clinical trial (a trial including a comparison group that receives no additional treatment, a placebo, or another treatment) of laetrile has ever been conducted.

----------


## farreri

Foods Containing B17 (Nitrilosides)

http://www.vitaminb17.org/foods.htm

----------


## farreri

"Answers To The Most Frequently Asked Questions About Apricot Seeds..."

http://www.rawapricotseeds.com/faq.html

----------


## farreri

Is there amygdalin in the apricot's pit (stone), or just in the seed (kernel) inside the pit?

----------


## DGambler

> Is there amygdalin in the apricot's pit (stone), or just in the seed (kernel) inside the pit?


Just the kernel from my understanding.  I've been eating them now for about 2 weeks.  About 4 to 7 a day.

----------

